# My 0-4-0



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Some of my 0-4-0 Dale


----------



## metalmad (Oct 27, 2011)

looking real nice Dale :bow:
Pete


----------



## kvom (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks familiar.  ;D

I assume it runs on air. Any video? It looks as if you have the temp. eccentric rod still there.

Not far to go now.


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is running on air and that is the temp. rod .I am about ready to take it all apart and correct a few parts I don't like .Then I will put some kind of finnish on it also ,not sure what I am going to use yet . Just had to show it to someone .Thanks Dale


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that is alot of brass! nice. Have you picked a colour yet? any colour goes good with polished brass.
Brock


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am thinking about a clear power coat on some parts and black on others.Thanks Dale


----------



## Harold Lee (Oct 27, 2011)

Dale - That looks real good. Thank you for posting. Any idea when a steam up might happen?

Harold


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been wondering if I should do it before I take it all apart.Dale


----------



## kvom (Oct 27, 2011)

I would run it on steam before disassembly if it were mine. It looks as if you just need to finish the plumbing and cylinder cocks. And you don't really need the cocks to test steam it. You do want steam oil though (lubricator). Do you have the blowdown valve on the right side?


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I have most of the plumbing made just not installed .I also have the piping inside the boildler so that I can run super heater.I also have to re bore one of the cyl.witch, I have lined with ss.There is a gal in it. But everything else is pretty close to being done.Dale


----------



## Shopguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Dale
That is one sweet little loco.  Thanks for posting.
Ernie J


----------



## BillH (Nov 2, 2011)

Kozo A3?


----------



## dalem9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I am building in 1/32 scale or 1 guage.Dale


----------

